
Microsoft's Windows 7 Blog: Our Next Engineering Milestone - Flemlord
http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2009/01/30/our-next-engineering-milestone.aspx
======
shutter
I enjoy ragging on Windows as much as the next guy, but this post reminded me
how much of an accomplishment Windows really is. Few software projects need to
deal with such a huge range of compatibility issues between hardware and
software dating back nearly twenty years. Certainly no easy task.

